# Melafix+Pimafix for Shrimp



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

In my limited experience, Melafix has always been a useful antibacterial agent when I needed it. It stops the spread to other shrimp, but will not cure the shrimp who are already too far gone. The best thing to know/educate yourself on is how bacterial infections manifest themselves in the first place. If you know these conditions, you'll never run into bacterial infections again, thus you wont have the need to use Melafix or any other antibacterial drug.

You can use it for preventative measures but it's not necessary once you learn how to prevent outbreaks from manifesting themselves. Melafix does not harm shrimp, but this don't mean you're gonna go and dump a whole bottle into a 10g tank all at once. Use as directed and you'll be fine.

The key to a healthy tank:

-Keep water crystal clear/clean
-stable water params/temp
-regular interval tank maintenance (filter cleaning, water change, top offs)
-do not overfeed or underfeed
-overfiltration is your best friend!
-don't use too many products to add into your tank if you don't even know what they are for. It'll do more harm than good.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks speedie! As for keeping the water clean, i heard in shrimp only tanks large water changes are not as ideal. If I keep the shrimp in a heavily planted tank, should I cut 50% weekly WC down to say 25%?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

puopg said:


> Thanks speedie! As for keeping the water clean, i heard in shrimp only tanks large water changes are not as ideal. If I keep the shrimp in a heavily planted tank, should I cut 50% weekly WC down to say 25%?


That's a myth. I can tell you from my experience that I do 50% water changes sometimes without any ill effects. 

I'd stick with doing 20-30% WC weekly if anything. Go with what works for you.


----------



## 52149 (Feb 26, 2012)

With my experience I have used both pimafix and melafix. Great for helping with bacterial and fungal infections. I notice it promotes molting cause soon after I dose my tank and my shrimp are happy 2-3 days later bam shells everywhere. And they go back to their happy go lucky life.


----------



## merritt1985 (Jan 16, 2013)

You might also try adding some Indian almond leaves or alder comes. They have some antibacterial properties as well plus the shrimp love them.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

speedie408 said:


> That's a myth. I can tell you from my experience that I do 50% water changes sometimes without any ill effects.
> 
> I'd stick with doing 20-30% WC weekly if anything. Go with what works for you.


Yep, I've done 50%-80% changes before with no ill effects. Heck, one shrimp I had quarantined I changed 100% of her water DAILY for 4 weeks...while she was berried...an OEBT nonetheless and she is still alive and happy (and that was 7 months ago I had to do all that). I stick with 10-20% changes for normal water changes, if I suspect bacterial infections I do 50-80%. Folks do it all differently and everyone will have different experiences.


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks all, appreciate the help!


----------

